# Solve Family Problems and S. M. Davis



## ClayPot (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Dr. S. M. Davis and Solve Family Problems? My wife is interested in getting some of their DVDs. The DVDs sound good, but I know nothing about the pastor or ministry. Recommendations? Cautions? Thanks!


----------

